# Tour de Goshen?



## reignfire22 (Aug 13, 2004)

Anyone riding in the Tour de Goshen? My brothe and I are probably doing the 62 miler, so just wondering.


----------



## LadyDi (May 6, 2005)

This is a good annual event. The 62 miler has a few little hills but nothing terrible. Usually very hot so start a bit earlier. Good food afterwards also.

Enjoy,

LD


----------

